# can you get rid of scratches on glass?



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

Ok.. So, I've used those magnet-glass cleaners before and they work great. But for a long time, I used one that was way underated for my tank, so I went and spent the money and got i nice one for my tank; even a brand name one.

So, I notice right away that it looks more well built then the knock-off no-name one I had, and I notice that the algae scrubbing side is also alot rougher. So i give my aquarium a few wipes.. when I notice that there are now swirl marks. Now I know that there are few substances on earth harder then glass, so I doubt that it was the pad. Maybe minute particles from the gravel that where in the water and rubbed in by the pad? (who knows)

So my question is, is there anyway to get rid of the swirl marks? I logically can't think of a way, but maybe you've heard of some product...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nope - pretty much you have to get a new tank. You could buff it out, but it would involve emptying it out and getting multiple buffing compounds to get it out - so you're better off getting a new tank.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Nope - pretty much you have to get a new tank. You could buff it out, but it would involve emptying it out and getting multiple buffing compounds to get it out - so you're better off getting a new tank.


What about the NuClear car scratch wipe off product then clean the tank with a aquarium cleaner or a natural product like vinegar (also a natural pH down lower). Fill the tank up give it a day or two idle with all your normal hook ups (say if you use heaters heat the tank as normal). Purge that water and use vinegar again to wipe the tank clean then fill with water, add water treatments, heaters, then your fish again.

Or if you want purge the tank two times before going the final fill. You're using so little of that product heck I would think the first purge would clear all the minor micro traces of anything after the vinegar cleaning. You won't use much of the scratch remover so you can return the product after done for your money back.


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

AquaNeko said:


> What about the NuClear car scratch wipe off product then clean the tank with a aquarium cleaner or a natural product like vinegar (also a natural pH down lower). Fill the tank up give it a day or two idle with all your normal hook ups (say if you use heaters heat the tank as normal). Purge that water and use vinegar again to wipe the tank clean then fill with water, add water treatments, heaters, then your fish again.
> 
> Or if you want purge the tank two times before going the final fill. You're using so little of that product heck I would think the first purge would clear all the minor micro traces of anything after the vinegar cleaning. You won't use much of the scratch remover so you can return the product after done for your money back.


i wonder if that would work.. i bought a 75 gal not to long ago and noticed there is a small grind mark probably from shipping on my tank right in the middle but outer side of the glass go figure i didnt notice it and made that the front. There is still the possibility it might be glue but i put some elbow grease into it and it is still there... If anyone tries that solution please tell us the outcome i was just waiting for a bigggg water change so i can flip the tank around but id rather not..


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Little known secret that has always worked for me when I want to get scratches out of glass. I take a slice of lemon and rub it gently over the surface of the scratch. The acid in the lemon dissolves the glass slightly and makes it scratch free again. Of course, this only works on shallow scratches and you would naturally have to empty and dry the tank for this to work.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Cory said:


> Little known secret that has always worked for me when I want to get scratches out of glass. I take a slice of lemon and rub it gently over the surface of the scratch. The acid in the lemon dissolves the glass slightly and makes it scratch free again. Of course, this only works on shallow scratches and you would naturally have to empty and dry the tank for this to work.


What happens if you tape a lemon to the glass for a while for the non-feather scratches?  Possible working on deeper scratches?


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Uhm maybe, but I think you'd also end up with a lemon shaped depression in the glass if that were the case lol.


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

> lemon shaped depression


The acid in the lemon is not melting the glass... The aquaium's glass is alot thicker and of a higher grade then the thin glass that covers a bar's surface let's say, or coffee table. If any of you are tequila drinkers... them lemons have definitly had no effect on the table no matter how long it stayed there.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Agreed - the lemon lacks any ability to actually "melt" the glass - if it id, you'd actually probably see an optical distortion there as opposed to a perfectly filled scratch.

Besides, if you could do it with a lemon, why bother diamond beveling edges - use a grapefruit


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

hmmm *shrug* 

The lemon has worked fine for me on just about any type of glass. Whether or not it's melting the glass it does get rid of scratches, believe it or not. Im sure a grapefruit would work well too if it was acidic enough. Like I said it works on shallow scratches, I wouldn't recommend it for deeper ones. deeper gouges would probably require some of the more expensive and chemical based solutions. I encourage you to try it though, it does work. As for the bar tables with lemons on them, there's probably been some thinning on the glass but since it's shallow it wouldn't be noticeable. It would probably also take a long time since there is no friction, Plus, most bars/clubs Ive been to are very dark!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Citrus will never melt glass - even if you give it a million years to do so.

Probably what is happening is that the juices from the citrus are filling the gaps in the glass making them far less apparent - they aren't melting the glass and repairing the scratches.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Citrus will never melt glass - even if you give it a million years to do so.
> 
> Probably what is happening is that the juices from the citrus are filling the gaps in the glass making them far less apparent - they aren't melting the glass and repairing the scratches.


That was my thinking originally and was 'WTFing!?!' when I read that comment before. Something just didn't seem to add up. Yah for funny science.  Yah Ameeplec's comment on the glass filling gaps makes sense.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

We'll have to agree to disagree then. Im definitely not being fooled by lemon juice in the gaps. If I was it the scratches would re-appear. Anyways, I'll just keep doing things the cheap environmentally friendly way and you guys use your expensive chemicals and diamond edged hacking tools!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

The majority of the most reactive acids are stored in glass or porcelain containers. 

It's not physically possible to get a mild acid to melt glass. It is basic grade 10 chemical physics. Lemon juice has a pH of about 2.3. It's great for removing hard water marks but removing scratches not likely

If you think it removes scratches then you are better off using lime juice which has pH of 1.9 to 2.0


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

Have to throw in my 2 cents here...i have to agree that lemon juice cannot melt glass but from my experience it's very good at cleaning stuff so could it be that the only reason you are seeing those feather scratches is because there is a little dirt in the slit and when you clean it you are now unable to see the scratch cuz now it's all clear?? don't know just my thinking


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Lol you guys are hillarious, just frickin drop it already. Feel like I am in a 10th grade science class given the level of maturity displayed here and the incessant need to one up and sound like a big shot. Honestly, a simple internet search would have shown that citric acid (especially in combination with cola) can be used to remove minor scratches from glass. That, and the fact that I've done it countless times is enough proof for me. Being that you've never tried it, are none of you chemists, and have no proof to back up your claims, you're really quite arrogant to think you know it all. 

Now, I'd be quite glad if you all went off and had pissing contests with someone else, Im going to go play with the adults.


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

Cory said:


> Lol you guys are hillarious, just frickin drop it already. Feel like I am in a 10th grade science class given the level of maturity displayed here and the incessant need to one up and sound like a big shot. Honestly, a simple internet search would have shown that citric acid (especially in combination with cola) can be used to remove minor scratches from glass. That, and the fact that I've done it countless times is enough proof for me. Being that you've never tried it, are none of you chemists, and have no proof to back up your claims, you're really quite arrogant to think you know it all.
> 
> Now, I'd be quite glad if you all went off and had pissing contests with someone else, Im going to go play with the adults.


Well i was gonna leave this alone... But! get a grip Cory, nobody is trying to One up you, nor make anybody feel dumb or sound like a big shot... So callin us immature or arrogant for having a discussion is pretty immature in itself. So I also did a lil search because of your claim about a simple internet search. I don't know if anyone else tried it but i've found 0 articles mentioning citric acid/lemons with or without coca (or any other) cola removing/fixing/filling scratches on glass. please provide a link. Worked for you? Maybe but i doubt it. I would have to say the minor scratches your removing with lemons isn't a scratch at all but some sort of a stain. hence why lemon would remove it. citric acid is a great cleaning agent. now that you can find with a 'simple internet search'. So while your playing with adults... maybe you'll find an educated one... maybe a chemist... and he'll tell ya just how strong glass is... and... just how weak citric acid is...

Quick (grade 10) lesson...

citric acid from lemon = pKa - around 3
hydrochloric acid = pKa - around -8.0

In other words hydrochloric acid is a ridiculous amount stronger of an acid then citric acid... what do they store that stuff in? GLASS?! (albeit watered down but still a ridiculous amount stronger than citric acid)

Ok, so... i really don't mean to be a prick but i don't like how your calling us all kinds of names when we're having a pretty good discussion here. And i'm not convinced in the slightest of the citric acid and glass theory of yours. i got a lemon on the tiniest scratch right now (cause if i don't try it... i have no "proof" to my claim. and i'm arrogant to you.) Now when this doesn't work... i not only win the 'pissing contest' but pissed from the bigger dick.


----------



## atglariok (Sep 30, 2009)

This is an interesting discussion. thank you for sharing 
__________________
How to incorportate a small llc company? | Articles of incorporation services | Why incorporate business online yourself


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Just keep in mind that there are compounds that can melt glass. Just search for glass etching and you'll know what they are.
Oh btw, I can't resist the experiment and 2 cut up lemons and stick against my scratched glass. Remove alot of the calcium build up. But scratches stays.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

oh man, let's not start this one back up again....


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Hehe.. are we still waxing the tanks with lemons again?   Hey the lemons may do good else where in the cleaning department and such. 

I'm back to waxing my modem to get it to download all those awesome aqua photo galleries faster.  Should I use candle wax or ski wax?    hehe


----------

